# Cheesy Crab Dip



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2003)

Cheezy Crab Dip

Pick crab meat clean of any shell/cartilage 

1 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon milk 
1 cup Maryland Blue jumbo lump crab meat 
2 tablespoons chopped onion 
1/2 teaspoon horseradish 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 2-ounce package slivered almonds 

Blend together cream cheese, milk, crab meat, onion and horseradish. Add salt and pepper. Sprinkle almonds over top. Put in shallow baking dish and bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes or until lightly browned on top. Serve hot, on crackers or as a dip. 

» These hors d'oeuvres may also be served without cooking if desired. If so, add milk to proper consistency for either a spread or a dip.

***This recipe was originally posted by Mai


----------

